# diagnostic procedures risk



## GAcoder (Jan 2, 2015)

Where do MRI and CT scans fit in diagnostic procedure level of risk?
With and without contrast?


----------



## Ayergler (Jan 3, 2015)

*Comlexity of data*

One point to order or review written report.  If documented as an independent review with specific findings of the review than 2 points.


----------



## GAcoder (Jan 5, 2015)

*MRI points = same pts as X-ray= same pts as diagnostic endoscopy*

So, MRI does not hold any more weight than X-ray.  It's just 1 point to order & review it?  Is that correct?  I think I get confused with it by looking at the table of risk and thinking the middle column of list of diagnostic tests carry weight according to complexity.  
Thanks for any help!


----------



## LLovett (Jan 6, 2015)

Generally the other 2 columns (presenting problem or management options) will get you a higher level of risk than testing ordered but an MRI or CT with no contrast would be in the same category as a plain film, minimal. If contrast is utilized it is bumped up to low.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CPC-I, CANPC, CEMC


----------

